# Looking for good meat rabbit breeders in Texas



## babalubird (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy good stock to start breeding meat rabbits around Dallas or Hillsboro or Waco?  Willing to drive a little to get them, but not more than 100 miles.

Thanks.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 11, 2009)

Try posting an ad in your local craigslist or kijiji saying you are looking for some, or call a local meat processor wh does rabbits and ask them if they have a name of a local rabbit farmer.

Good luck!


----------



## Blue Skys (Jan 12, 2010)

I see you posted a while ago, I don't spend much time on BYH.  If you haven't already found someone, you may call your local feed store and ask them if they know of anyone, or vet's office even.  Lots of times good breeders forge lasting relationships with those places and are always ready to refer you to them.  That's how I found my rabbits!!


----------

